# Speaker Recommendations



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm looking for a pair of bookshelf speakers for a relatively small room (awkward layout).
I'll probably go without a center speaker for a while. 
I'll be running the system with a Denon AVR 3803. 
I'm admittedly all over the map at the moment, and will likely buy used.
Initial considerations include:
Dana 630 (There's a pair for sale I'd love to buy, but I don't have enough posts yet!!!)
Paradigm Minimonitor v6 or Studio 20
Dynaudio Countour 1.3se
Monitor Audio Silver RS1

Opinions - 
Thanks
Walter


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

oops - forgot to add that system will primarily be used for 2 channel music. Probably 70% music / 30% movies or music dvds.
Walter


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

One more thing - 
As there's not a lot of room, the speakers will need to be located fairly close to the front wall. Although I probably have about a foot to play with behind the speakers. Any problems with rear ported design with that distance from the wall? Should I be limiting myself to front ported designs?
WK


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Walter, I would go with the Dynaudio Contour 1.3 SE. I absolutely love Dynaudio and truly believe they make some of the best Tweeters in the World. They make their own drive units (woofers, midbass, tweeters) and are OEM for many super expensive Speakers.

All of the other choices are excellent as well and if possible, would highly recommend auditioning all. Truly not a bad one in the bunch.

Focal, Dynaudio and Thiel are the only Speaker Companies that I could ever fathom switching back from Electrostatic Speakers for. Moreover, I would add Focal to your list of Speaker choices as they make fantastic Speakers as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Walter,
I would definitely stay with from ported designs if you have to place them fairly close to the wall.
The Paradigm Studio is a favorite of mine.


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's tough to do a direct comparison. I can find dealers here in northern NJ where I can compare Paradigm vs MA, B&W vs ProAc vs Spendor (which I recognize I didn't list, but were considerations), B&W vs Dynaudio vs Totem... 
Also, since I'm likely looking at used in order to meet my budget (say, up to around $500 for a pair), I'll probably be listening to newer models than what I'm actually in the market for.
I'm very interested in the Dana 630s based on what I've read, but I don't believe I'll have the ability to audition those.
WK


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I doubt you will be able to find Contour 1.3 SE's for 500 Dollars. Especially the SE model which was a limited edition with a beautiful Bird's Eye Maple finish.

If needing to stay at that budget, I would give a hard look at Paradigm Studio 20's. My personal favorites are the Version 2. The weight of the newer versions has gone down making me wonder if the cabinet bracing is as extensive in the newer versions.

I quite like Totem's as well and they would be a good choice as well. Very nice Speakers and I am a fan of Soft Dome Tweeters.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jungle Jack - 
Yeah - I've heard nothing but great things about the Dynaudio Contour 1.3SEs - although I think that even used, they're likely out of my current range. Just out of curiousity, I do occassionally see the Dynaudio Audience series in my range on Audiogon or eBay - How do they compare.

Also, for what it's worth, I just won an auction on eBay for a pair of Monitor Audio RS1s from the original owner for $330 - pretty good price, I think. That said, I've got no problem with picking up anything else on my list so I can A/B them in my home, and can then sell the pair I'm less impressed with. Given what I'm looking at, I don't think I'll have trouble selling them.


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just to add a bit more confusion, I think I also probably neglected to mention that I do also have the option of moving my Rogers Studio 1As out of the "parlor" (what can I say; I live in an old victorian farmhouse) and into the TV room, as the Rogers never really get played at decent volumes where I've currently got them. The smaller speakers I pick up could ultimately end up in another room. That said, the current plan is to use the new speakers in the TV room.
Also, I do have an old Cambridge Soundworks ensemble system. Yeah, I know it's nothing to rave about, but I could use the pair of passive subs with whatever I pick up, also, if I need to fill out the low end until such time as I can afford to pick up a decent sub. That'll have to wait. 1 daughter in college, and another heading in next year have seriously impacted the household budget....
I'd utlimately set up at least a 5.1 system, but the horrific room arrangement won't really allow for it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dynaudio's Audience Series are still excellent Speakers. While not quite as good as the Contour Series, they are still Dynaudio's which means a great deal.

MA makes really nice Speakers and have many fans. I personally prefer the tweeters in the Dynaudio and Focals. Hopefully the MA's you just won on Ebay will treat you well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, Jungle Jack - 
I'll let you know how the rear port setup works out. I think that anything else I consider will be front ported.


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone know of a reliable online used stereo equipment pricing guide? I'm aware of the one at Audiogon that requires a paid subscription, but I was wondering if there's a maintained free site out there somewhere that tracks current used prices (ala prepal.com for used musical equipment). It'd probably help me to equalize the things I'm considering, which are probably all over the map at the moment, price-wise.
WK


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Audiogon's is by far the most popular, and in truth, the only one I know of. I suppose the only other way to do it is to look at all of the various A/V Sites that have a Marketplace and look at prices.

Most of the Speakers you have listed are quite popular and there should be multiple examples available for sale. Ebay would be another place to gather pricing info.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jack - 
Yep...that's been my approach so far - I've looked at Audiogon and tracked a number of things on eBay to see what they generally end up selling for.


----------

